# root tabs???



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I just want to know if others use this type of thing and what you think about them. If you do like them what kind? Right now in my tank I have 3wpg and pressurized co2 with just flourish for my ferts. I am thinking root tabs would help or should I add something different?


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with root tabs but I have been using them recently in a 10G and 70G. I've found that the negate the need for water column dosing for the most part, depending on what you buy.

I have been using Seachem Flourish tabs and they seem to be pretty solid all round for macros and micros. I've been adding some extra iron to the water column for some red plants. In my 10G I haven't added anything but Flourish Excel occasionally and have had some pretty good growth.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

With 3wpg and CO2 I think you are going to need water column dosing. That's high light. Are your plants fast growers? I'm not sure the root tabs can provide enough ferts quickly enough for high light. If you have a nutritious substrate that is already releasing high levels of nutrients you could be fine.

Plants need CO2 + light + macros (potassium, nitrogen, phosphorus) + micros (trace minerals like what flourish provides). You need all three. With high light you need more of all others. People have said it's like the light is the gas pedal. If you increase the light you will need to increase all others. The growth will increase because of the light. Without other nutrients your plants will show deficiencies and begin to starve.

If you had lower light I'd say check your root tabs to make sure that they have all the micros and macros and you're fine.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to add root tabs plus still use flourish. Is this a good idea? I just added some glosso the other plants at all stem plants that i dont know the name off.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi vtchef,

I agree with Tex Gal, Flourish is not enough by itself with the WPG that you have and CO2 plants and nutrients are needed to avoid algae issues. I dose using the EI method with Flourish Root tabs for my heavy root feeders like Crypts and Swords.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I don't believe Flourish Root Tabs provide Nitrogen and Phosphorus.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Root tabs in general are a good idea even when column dosing fertz for rooted plants.
While all plants can get fertz from there leaves rooted plants are better at drawing them
in from there roots so put some tabs in next to the rooted plants and replace them once
or twice a year for maximum growth.

I do agree that you need to switch to dry fertz or maybe pferts(.com) to make it easier.

- Brad


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah i have been looking at pferts medium tech + with the root tabs. Is this a good way to fert?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

vtchef said:


> Yeah i have been looking at pferts medium tech + with the root tabs. Is this a good way to fert?


Yep that would be a good combo plus keep a bottle of Excel for algea spikes.

- Brad


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone else like pferts and will this be better than just using flourish? I think I may order this weekend


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

vtchef said:


> Anyone else like pferts and will this be better than just using flourish? I think I may order this weekend


Check out either PPS or EI fertiliztion on this board.
I buy from www.aquariumfertilizer.com

Charles


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

cbwmn said:


> Check out either PPS or EI fertiliztion on this board.
> I buy from www.aquariumfertilizer.com
> 
> Charles


So is peftz no good?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

All of the methods work. They all work off the same basic principles.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

vtchef said:


> So is peftz no good?


PPS and EI are great diy dosing systems but you have to mix and measure everything on your own and you need to futz with the mixtures until you get them right for your tank(s) so it depends on how much time and effort the extra $$ savings are to you.

I use PPS-Pro on big tanks but pfertz/Excel on smaller tanks just to save the money as I wouldn't want to buy anything for a 100+ gallon tank that comes pre-mixed (I do use pfertz bottles for my pps mix cuz I'm lazy).

It's just what system you like the most as Tom Barr has pretty much proven that any of the major systems can produce good plant growth if done correctly.

- Brad


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I think since its only a 20g i am working with i will give pfertz a try.


----------



## chanchan (Jul 12, 2009)

vtchef said:


> I think since its only a 20g i am working with i will give pfertz a try.


not sure if this will get answered but how did it work out for you? Im about to take the plunge.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bradac56 said:


> PPS and EI are great diy dosing systems but you have to mix and measure everything on your own and you need to futz with the mixtures until you get them right for your tank(s) so it depends on how much time and effort the extra $$ savings are to you.
> - Brad


I dose the ferts as dry powder. I never mix it up with water. I don't see any use to it. My plants grow like crazy. My fish are fine. Why do all that measuring and mixing. Dry dosing is cheap, easy to store and easy to measure. Seems like a winner on all accounts.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I dose the ferts as dry powder. I never mix it up with water. I don't see any use to it. My plants grow like crazy. My fish are fine. Why do all that measuring and mixing. Dry dosing is cheap, easy to store and easy to measure. Seems like a winner on all accounts.


Because you might want to dose something besides the standard KN03/KH2P04/K2S04 and in different doses.

Normally I dry dose my NPK but for half of my tanks I'm using pfertz.com's "M" for trace and the other half is CSM+B as a control test to see which one I like better.

- Brad


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I use dry ferts as well. No pre-mixing, I just dump 2 dashes (2 x 1/8 teaspoon) of KNO3 and 1 smidgeon of CSM+B (1/32 teaspoon) into the tank daily. At water change time (2 x 30% per week), I at a smidgeon of KH2P04. I don't add micros when adding KH2P04, that would be pointless.

Using the Fertilator I figured this adds about 13.74 ppm Nitrate, 8.9 ppm Potassium, 1.5 ppm Iron and .7 ppm Phosphate between water changes. I don't add more phosphate because I don't get GSA and I feed the fish generously.

I no longer test for these nutrients because calibrating the kits just wouldn't be fun for me.

For me simplicity is:

2 dashes KNO3 and I smidgeon CSM+B daily
1 smidgeon KH2PO4 at water change time

And the best thing is, I spent about $15.00 on the chemicals about 2 years ago.


----------

